#ubuntu-ports 2006-05-10
* braddr pokes fabbione, "any signs of life?"
<fabbione> hey braddr 
<fabbione> not really :(
<fabbione> davem is still fighting with the stones
<braddr> oh well.
<braddr> that's just gotta suck
<fabbione> i am sorry man
<braddr> no need to appologize.  I'm more concerned about being able to get the bug fixed for linux's sake, not mine.
<fabbione> i know.. you are a very nice guy
<braddr> well, I'm anticipating giving the box back, so there's nothing for me to benefit from. :)
<fabbione> i understand
<fabbione> thanks a lot anyway :/
<braddr> well, time's not up yet.
<braddr> and I can try to use the bug as leverage
* ajmitch is on hold at the moment for work on the T2000s, sadly
<fabbione> braddr: ok..
<braddr> I need to build a sound proof room to keep the thing in
<fabbione> braddr: no shit!
<braddr> ajmitch: other priorities getting in the way?
<ajmitch> braddr: not on my side of things
#ubuntu-ports 2008-05-09
<joejaxx> :)
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-04
<zhxk> greeting, anybody is farmiliar with building a cross toolchain?
 * zhxk runs away
<NCommander> hey lamont 
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-05
<fransman> who is doing sparc kernels?
<fransman> have you seen ...
<fransman> http://lists.debian.org/debian-sparc/2009/05/msg00046.html
<fransman> please click on thread to get a overview what's going on 
<fransman> the past day on debian unusable on niagara
<NCommander> fransman, I've been doing sparc kernels, but I have yet to upload anything
<NCommander> I have no niagara hardware to test
<fransman> NCommander: I don't think you have to act with it but it's good to know
<fransman> NCommander: If I have read it well the past day's you are in good contact with David, so that goes on!
<NCommander> fransman, huh?
<fransman> NCommander: Did you read the whole tread?
<fransman> http://lists.debian.org/debian-sparc/2009/05/threads.html
<NCommander> fransman, I didn't even know who David was
<fransman> David Miller the Sparc Kernel maintainer ?
<NCommander> fransman, well, I'm a linux-ports maintainer in Ubuntu, but I only recently got physical sparc hardware
<NCommander> so I'm very new this world; the sparc kernel in Ubuntu was working on shall we say a lot of inhertia :-)
<fransman> ;-)
<fransman> Does the linux-ports kernel build environment run well now these day's?
<NCommander> fransman, its the same as the normal environment
<NCommander> I need to grab TheMuso and work out the upload magic needed there
<fransman> And that's done you are more happy?
<NCommander> Well, it means karmic will be up to 2.6.30 kernels :-)
<fransman> true
<fransman> good to know if I am well there's a Sparc Git one sec
<fransman> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/davem/sparc-next-2.6
<fransman> that's next
<fransman> and
<fransman> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/davem/sparc-2.6 
<fransman> that's the stable one
<fransman> That could be interesting if you are looking for patches
<NCommander> jbailey, you around?
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-06
<NCommander> lamont, so for that test box?
<lamont> NCommander: gah
<lamont> NCommander: I'll grab a serial cable and bring a 32-bit box to the office with me tomorrow.
<lamont> that'll hurt enough to make me do something
<NCommander> lamont, you could just victimize the porting box :-P
<lamont> prolly not
<jbailey> NCommander, Am now.
<jbailey> NCommander, Generally I'm around during business hours Eastern time.
 * NCommander pokes lamont 
<NCommander> jbailey, I dunno if its too late today to catch you, but I have a passport again, so if you can get me in touch with andrewks so I can retrieve the space heater :-)?
<lamont> spaceheater win
<jbailey> NCommander, I pinged him on jabber.
<NCommander> lamont, well, if I can get it, then we have a second user for Ubuntu/ia64 ;-)
<NCommander> lamont, anyway, did you resurrect your HPPA box?
<lamont> NCommander: um.. how would your ppa have hppa kernel bits in it?
 * lamont iz confused
<lamont> s/hppa/ia64/
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-07
<NCommander> lamont, I have a devirtualized PPA :-)
<NCommander> lamont, er, I thought we were testing the hppa kernel
<lamont> right
<lamont> NCommander: nothing in http://ppa.launchpad.net/mcasadevall/ppa/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-hppa/Packages.gz though...
<lamont> which all packages do I need?
<lamont> sigh.  I'll just fetch bits over the wire at the house - it won't kill me
<lamont> afk
<NCommander> lamont, oh, its only in Jaunty
<NCommander> lamont, kernels really don't matter that much w.r.t. the series they are in I find
<lamont> E: Package wireless-crda has no installation candidate
<NCommander> lamont`, rebooted yet?
<lamont> wee
<lamont> and back
<lamont> NCommander: ??
 * lamont sleeps
<NCommander> andrewks, ping?
<andrewks> NCommander: pong
<NCommander> andrewks, hola
<NCommander> andrewks, I still seek the spaceheater, and I now have a passport
<andrewks> your passport to warmth
<andrewks> very good
<andrewks> pick a day
<NCommander> andrewks, when's good for you?
<NCommander> (tomorrow or Saturday probably will be best; did we figure out how to declare this thing across the boarder yet?)
<andrewks> Saturday is good.  What you want it declared as is up to you.  I have no idea what the border will want
<NCommander> andrewks, I believe you can declare it as depreciated (no value), but jbailey and lamont know better than I do. What's a better way to get in contact w/ you than IRC since your not on often.
<lamont> compare to ebay for fair-market
<lamont> would be a reasonable version
<lamont> otherwise, see jbailey
<NCommander> lamont, obviously you haven't seen the value on ebay :-/
<NCommander> I don't think these things hold as much value as ebay says they do
<lamont> NCommander: sold units
<lamont> not asking
<NCommander> Oh
<lamont> yeah... I mean, I
<lamont> 'll sell you my house for $750,000 no questions, vacate tomorrow.  AS IS.
<lamont> doesn't make it worth that, though
<lamont> throw in another $250,000 and I'll leave everything there. :-)
<NCommander> lamont, sweet, HPPA and alpha hardware!
<NCommander> lamont, so did that kernel work after you rebooted?
<lamont> did you build me one that installs?
<NCommander> lamont, I thought you installed one anyway, you PMed me to say you restart
<lamont> NCommander: no, I had to restart because of other kernel updates
<NCommander> oh 
<lamont> manually fetching the debs exceeded my pain threshold
<lamont> since apt wouldn't do it for me
<NCommander> lamont, its one deb!
 * NCommander grumbles
<lamont> the modules aren't, and I expect there were others that I actually need, no?
<NCommander> lamont, once I figure out how to unbreak karmic's build world, I'll do that htis weekend
<NCommander> lamont, ok, two :-P
<NCommander> lamont, fair enough, you win. I'll backport to hardy
<lamont> thanks - sorry for the confusion
<NCommander> lamont, we should discuss the HPPA port at UDS, decide if its time to retire it or not 
<lamont> definitely
<lamont> you wanna drive the discussion?  my time between now and allhands is kinda slammed
<NCommander> lamont, I think we're just going to have a session at UDS, no?
<NCommander> lamont, do something ad-hoc, we just need to find infinity and tape him to the chair
<lamont> yeah - maybe one session.. .maybe the two of us in the hall
<lamont> s/two/three/
<jbailey> lamont, Hah.  If I had 3/4 million, I might do it just to fuck with you.
<jbailey> And this is why god won't let me have money..
 * jbailey shakes head sadly.
<NCommander> jbailey, do you think that ia64 machine still has enough horse power in this day and age to be a decent dev box as a desktop?
<jbailey> Dual 900mhz with 10gb of ram?
<jbailey> Should do. =
<jbailey> )
<NCommander> my laptop is 2.3Ghz with 2G
<NCommander> Although I could put my entire trmp folde rin RAM ...
<NCommander> jbailey, that think must have been a beast in '01 or '02
<jbailey> ghz between ia32 and ia64 don't map meaningfully.
<NCommander> jbailey, considering each clock on ia64 is three instructions
 * NCommander notes the ia64 architectures is absolutely insane.
<lamont> wow.  hppa is winning the ia64/hppa/sparc karmic races
<jbailey> Don't you have something like 7 of them, one of those an 8-way 8800?
 * NCommander wants hppa hardware ;.;
 * NCommander grumbles
<NCommander> I still don't know what to declare that beast
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-08
<lamont> NCommander: oh hey - did we get a happy happy ia64-jaunty install path yet?
<lamont> my guy poked me about it today - if you have an iso to test, he'll do it...
<NCommander> lamont, not yet
<lamont> there is a certain humor in ia64 having fewer karmic packages in needs-build than the second best 314 vs 439 for lpia and 503 for amd64
<lamont> hppa OTOH, is dead last of 8
<lamont> with 987
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-09
<NCommander> lamont, how fast are the HPPA machines in the DC?
 * NCommander also notes ia64 had two days of uninterrupted building while i386 and amd64 were broken
<lamont> hppa was broken for part of that too
<lamont> j6750x2+j6700, and then I think that wongi is a 6750 as well
<lamont> mind you, at the point that ia64 was in the lead, mass give-back on all but ia64/sparc had just been done.  since then, ia64 and sparc got givenback too
<NCommander> lamont, I just find it kinda sad that HP has killed hppa in favor of itanitic :-/
<lamont> that's _so_ 5+ years ago
<NCommander> lamont, HP announced it in 2008
<NCommander> (I just found out myself a few weeks ago though :-/)
#ubuntu-ports 2010-05-10
<callum1> can I ask about sparc machines in here?
